# IUI GIRLS PART 160



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fingers crossed for some summery BFP's this month, love to all


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Britta - I had to buy my scan photos and then only the ones that they didn't put in my file. It's such a shame you didn't get that option. It's ace though isn't it. I'm sure one of mine was dancing.

Julia - Hoping you had a good result today. Looking forward to read about it tomorrow.

Tracey - It'll be your turn soon. As you said, time flies by sometimes.

Like Britta I've lost touch of where everyone is. So best of luck to everyone

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry Ladies,

but it was a BFN!  tested saturday morning and then got af yesterday, passed 2 massive clots though, both about the same size as my little finger.

Waiting for the hospital to ring back to see if i can start more clomid, as we cant have IUI this month as will be on holiday at the crucial time.

Julia xxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Julia

Sorry it didnt work hon-hope you're ok.Just want to send you some    .
It will be good to have a little break from iui and enjoy your holiday. 

Lots of   for everyone.

Love Elfie xxxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Julia - I'm so sorry.  Enjoy your well deserved holiday.

Hello to all the other IUI girls.  Hope you had a good weekend.
Cathy


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd pop in & say hi.

Julia sorry to hear that it was a BFN for you  

Cathy hope your scan goes well tomorrow & I hope you are well.

Hi Misky, how are you?

Hi to everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello Ladies, Hope you have all had a good weekend,

Julia, sorry about the -tive hun  

Hi liz, nice to hear from you, hope your okay x

Hi to everyone else, love and luck on its way to you all

Britta xxx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Morning all FF girls,   

Just thought I would catch up again while I sneaked five minutes spare.

After the first attempt disappointment me and DH have decided to give it another go, so basting will be on Friday 23rd June !!
Very reserved about the whole thing, but plodding forward regardless.   
DH is off to the world cup tomorrow, he is so excited ..... can't blame him!

I have FIVE follies .....   .. and scared that if some don't shrink or vanish the attempt will be abandoned.   I only had two follies the first time ............... what happened here?! Is this a common thing??   

I am so behind with everyone's news, but I will try my best!

Bubba - how did your basting go? This must mean you are on the 2WW, I hope it flies by for you with lots of sunny days ahead!     

Linzi - How is your second week going? Is it torture?     

Pri - How are you? Did AF    show her ugly face allowing you to get on with things?!

Tracey - Hi honey,    I seem to keep missing you, your appointment with the cons must be just around the corner? Or am I in a dream world?

Jo - hope you are keeping well, thanks for your PM hope college is okay. I finish today and have my exams on Wednesday night! As if I haven't got enough on my plate!!    

Julia - So sorry to hear about your     BFN - but like you I waited to test, because somehow living in that little bubble of hope just helps.   Also sorry to hear that you will miss a month because of your holiday, but you know you will come back relaxed. We all need a holiday to chill out completely!!! I hope you are going somewhere nice and warm.  

Polly1 - where are you Are you on holiday??  

I know I have missed out SO many people!!!!
Please please forgive me.    

Wishing everyone good luck, patience, and good karma whatever stage you are all at!                  

Love Jem xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jem - All I can say about the increase in follies is that it happened to me when I was doing the injections. They say your body can react differently each month. At our clinic they do not count it as  a go unless they do the basting so although it was a set back it did not reduce our tries. How big were the follies? My clinic is only concerned if there are more than 3 follies capable of holding an egg e.g. over 17mm. Perhaps some are smaller.


Julia -sorry too hear about the BFN

Cathy - hope the scan goes well.

Britta  - how are you doing?

Tracey, Elfie & Misky how are you all doing?

Undate on me - doing ok the 2nd week of the   is more of a stress. Have felt tired/sore boobs etc which makes you question every thing going on in your body e.g. am I pregnant? which makes the 2nd week a pain. Anyway I am trying to think positive and have a holiday to look forward to so if it is a bfn then I can have lots of cocktails on holiday  (who am I kidding I have not had a drink for months!) 2 cocktails and I will be drunk!! 

Good luck to everyone and     and        to all of us on the 2ww.

Bye for now and sorry to all those I have missed.
Linzi32
x


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly 1 here,
Hiya all!

Had a lovely break. Not thinking about getting preggers at all this last few weeks and to be honest it's a welcome break. Needless to say I've had a few glasses / bottles / crates (OK slight exaggeration) of wine!!

Firstly big hugs to Julia, LizzieK, Andie, Kitty, and VixH. Thinking of you. 

Congratulations to Jo!!!! I'm sure you can't believe it. When do you go for your scan?
Hope all the BFP-ers ( Cathy, Debs, and Luna) are keeping well! 

Britta, I'm sure it was amazing to see your little baby! So happy for you.Jem, Hope you are keeping well pet. Good luck for the 23rd. Not far off now!

Linzi I know the 2nd week is a killer. Here's hoping  

Pri has the oul witch arrived yet??

Misky any word on the basting yet? 

Tracey petal. I'm sure you feel your appointment is a lifetime away. Hang on in there, your time will come!

Big Hi to Peewee, Elfie, Corrina, Jo, Sweetpea, G, Sarah, Katrina and Magpie.
Hello also to Sam and Bubba, and anyone else I've forgotten!

Will keep in touch!
Bye!!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Girls

well my appointment @ Barts is 5 weeks today (and counting) i finished tablets Sunday to bring on AF so i am just waiting now but feel she should be on her way as feeling moody and the odd twinge  

Polly - glad to hear you had a good break and a few to   

Jem - hi hun, i am fine, good luck with basting on Friday   

Linzi -   when are you due to test?    , when/where you off to on your hols?

Liz - hiya good to hear from you, how are you?

cathy - hope your well  

Britta - any sign of a bump yet  

pri - has the old   arrived yet 

Julia - hiya how are you  

corrina - where are you? hope your ok?

bubba - how did the basting go hun?   

still trying to play catch up so a big   also to elfie,lunar,misky,kitty,kizzy,jo,deb,peewee, sweetpea,g and anyone i have missed

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Julia - Im so sorry hun        
Jem -   for Friday..
Linzi - Glad to hear you're doing well...when do you test ?
Britta - Glad to hear your scan went well hun... what a shame you didnt get a pic tho, not long to the next one !
Polly - Glad to hear you had a nice break, it sometimes really nice to forget about IF hey ?
Liz - Good to hear form you hun... how have you been doing ?  Have you had the tests/investigations yet that you were waiting for ?
As always a big   to everyone Ive missed (sorry) - hope you're all doing well

Update on me -   arrived in full force yesterday so have my first scan and start my injections tomorrow !!  The only thing is I have been in soooooo much pain   - My stomach is killing me, I cant describe the cramps, have been up all night with it !  I normally get really bad cramps, but this is a JOKE !!!
Sorry....(for the moan, Im in pain)

Pri...xx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Good morning FF's.

Firstly THANK YOU to all my FF's who have asked about me over the last few days.  

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you all, I have been trying to do some work but I just can't, I have been at work for 2 hours and all I have done is read this website, FF has become my occupation over the last few weeks. I was trying to stay away for a few days in the hope that this     would fly by. Not a chance this IS the worst bit, I would much rather still be injecting myself that way I feel like I am doing something to help. 

Update on what has happened!! Sorry but have a few questions too.

Went in on Friday for basting, cons was so pleased with DH swimmers and said if this doesn't work we know who to blame (I don't mind that at all - I like the way he jokes with us). It was looking good for me too in the run up to it when I had my scans so fingers crossed. The whole thing went really well, we went in at 2pm to deliver DH swimmers then at 3pm we were called into the cons room, it only took about 15 mins but afterwards I laid there for about 30 mins. It is very very similar to a smear test not painful at all. DH found it all very interesting!! I was then given Cyclogest (Is that how you spell it)? First of all the cons said start using these tonight then changed his mind and said no tomorrow night! When did you lot start using yours?? 

I was really tired on Friday after everything that had gone on and I have not felt very alert since. 

I am having quite alot of tummy ache feels like  . Also my boobs are killing me, I am a very small 5 ft skinny girl who doesn't have boobs so I am finding this quite hard, when   is due I do normally get quite sore boobs and they do normally get a bit bigger but not 1 whole cup size and my nipples are so tender possibly TMI. Sorry. But today it is slightly better, last night I fell asleep at 8.30 and didn't wake up till 6am!! I keep getting my hopes up but like most of the girls I am excited one day and down the next. I am not the sort of person who gets depressed but I really am starting to think I am heading that way. I booked a Dr's appt last night but cancelled it, I wanted to know if the pains I am getting are normal and the fact that I look pregnant (Well I look more like an etheopian, you know they are so skinny but have big belly's) and my boobs are bigger, also the pessarie thingy falls out, I have been doing it when I go to bed but when I wake up and go to the loo.. well I am sure you can imagine. Is this all normal? 

I have also read that lots of girls are off work when they are on the  . Wish that was me work make me depressed.  

I can test on the 30th and can not wait, I am going to try to hold out for another week though due to my irregular cycles. Does that sound like a good idea, not sure I can wait though.

Anyway I can talk for England but best of luck to all of you - you all deserve it! 

xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

A very quick me post - had my scan today and saw 1 lovely little heartbeat.  Apparently I'm 6 weeks today although the dates are confusing me (I thought I was 6 + 4).  Anyway, EDD is 14th Feb 2007, yip Valentines day!

Its finally sinking in that I'm pregnant - yipee!

Good luck to all the basters and 2WW'ers.
Pri - I see you're a charter VIP, very nice!

Take care all
Cathy


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Ooops have already lost touch with what point everyone's at so no personals.

Bubba- glad to hear basting went well. Sore boobs, tummy ache, AF pains, mega-bloating all sound horribly familiar and I've started to put them down to the HCG trigger jab which (correct me anyone if I'm wrong) is exactly the same hormone your body produces in pregnancy,  and so all these pregnancy-like symptoms hang around while the stuff's in your system (up to 12 days- I think). I too get horribly depressed on the 2ww and I'm not sure how much of it is due to a feeling of impotence and how much I can blame on the pessaries (yep they do have a habit of ending up in the loo) which of course have depression as a side-effect and tend to make me a bit zombie-like.

Hope that answers a few of your questions and all the best for the 30th.

Big hugs to all.

Cathy - just saw your post. That's fab. Am so so happy for you. xxx

Liz xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cathy - Yeh I just saw that too, has changed since my last post !  Its all multi coloured now
Excellent news on the scan, so it was just the one then ?  What a wonderful Valentines pressie for you both !

Bubba - Hi honey, sorry to hear you've been a little down... stomach cramps are normal for some after the basting... and my (.)(.) were also a size bigger when during my last two goes.. I think its the drugs...
I took a week off on my 2nd go, thinking it may help.. a lot of people go straight back to work, depends on each individual and the job of course...
 for the 30th...... and in the meantime, relax....

Pri..xx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Pri & Liz you have helped answer some questions, to be honest I thought that would be the answer just a bit of reassurance is good to have. If the pain settles a bit I can start to enjoy my new bigger boobies. Thanks.

Think I might try to take some time off work though as I work in sales and it's not a good job to be doing when like this, I am in the office at the mo but can be stuck on the M25 for hours a day. I would hate to think it din't work because I was too stressed out. 

Cathy I am sooooooooo pleased for you, Valentines baby ey?! I wish you all the luck in the world. 

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Bubba - you take it easy and TRY to relax   

lizzie - how are you?

Pri - sorry to hear you have been in a lot of pain, hope it eases soon hun

cathy - i have pm'd you hun   

love to all


Tracey


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls

Just  a quick post today as I am feeling a bit down and yucky generally - side effects of the drugs.

Cathy - Hope you are keeping well. When I had DD they kept changing my dates and then she was 10 days early. The baby will come when it is good and ready.

Jem - good luck for Friday

Polly1 - How are you? Are you going to get more treatment?

Pri - thinking of you and hoping you are feeling a bit better at least you can start treatment again

Tracey - Hope you are keeping well and your appointment will be here before you know it.

Update on me:

I am due to test on 26th but I am not going to test. Will just wait for AF to arrive, she always does!!, and what is the point in wasting money on more HPT. DH made me test last month - he is even worse at the waiting game than me - and it just made me feel worse.  We go on Holiday  on the 1st to Majorca so looking forward to some sun instead of the rain. 
Good luck to everyone
Bye for now
L
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Aw Linzi -   you sound so down hun.  At least you have a wonderful holiday to look forward to.  I'll be thinking of you and hope AF doesn't show             Here's hoping for a BFP!

Jem - good luck for basting on Friday and your 2WW!

Julia - how are you doing?

Elfie - enjoy your break.  Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.

Pri - glad   has finally shown.  When is your next scan?

Bubba - I hope the 2WW does drive you   . All those things you feel are normal - I was the same.  Good luck for testing on the 30th.

Tracey - you still sound so positive.  The waiting must be driving you crazy.

Polly - what is your next step - are you going to try again?

Magpie - thanks for the wishes.  Any more news yet?

 to all the others I've missed.
Cathy


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls
Sorry I havent been around much, I just havent felt like coming on here, or talking or hearing about anything to do with infertility!! Weird? yep!   

I cant even imagine going back for 3rd IUI anymore, I s'pose I might feel different in a few months, but just now I'm not bothered at all.

My friend has just had a masectomy and has to start chemo so I am so worried about her.
My infertility seems to fade into background after what she's been thru.

Anyways I will be back when I start 3rd iui whenever that might be, I did say Aug/Sept but I just dont know now, the thought of it is just yuk! I cant be bothered with drugs, the stress, life on hold.

I am sure I will be back tho
Good luck everyone   

Sorry no personals, am totally lost who's who and who's having what!!


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Linzi, sorry to hear your feeling not-so-good. Your moods always tend to swing in roundabouts on those drugs.
Hang on in there pet. I'm sure your trip to Majorca will cheer you up! My little trip did me the world of good

Tracey here's hoping the oul witch arrives soon.
Pri, poor you. How are you feeling today. Hope the pains are easing off.

Kizzymouse- sounds like you are having a lot of emotional stress at the minute. It's probably good to take a  little break from things. Don't worry, the positive thoughts will return.

LizzieK hope you are keeping OK.

Bubba- Try not to worry too much about the side effects. As the girls have said it's all medication induced.
          Try and keep yourself occupied over the next 2 weeks. It's the only way to survive it!

Cathy, How romantic!! Such a lovely date to look forward to.
I'm sure your so proud of your bean for stickin'.
Hope you're well

Hi to all of the girls! Peewee, Elfie, Corrina, Jo, Sweetpea, G, Sarah, Katrina and Magpie.Julia, LizzieK, Andie, Kitty, and VixH, Debs, and Luna, Jo Jem, Britta, Sam and Misky 


Polly1


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Morning all FF girls,   

I have been out of the office so have missed all the recent gossip, but quickly tried to catch up!

I am sitting here in the office alone, so I thought I would try and catch up with you all.   

Bubba - Glad your basting went okay, and I hope you 2WW       isn't too horrendous for you. Is there anything you can throw yourself into? I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away for another 9 months!!!

Linzi - Hope your 2WW      wait is also whizzing by for you. I know what you mean about DH keenness to test. My DH was so excited on the first attempt. I think we will both be more reserved this time around. How lovely that you have a holiday  booked whatever the news will be. So when will you be testing    

Pri - Well at least AF   has finally decided to show her face, although it sounds like she is back with a vengance. I hope you are feeling better by now.  Maybe she is being dramatic, because this her last appearence for a while - HA HA (let's hope so!!)

Tracey - WOW 5      weeks and definatley counting down to your appointment!!! I hope that time flies by. I can't believe that we are nearly at the end of June already so I'm sure July will fly by just as quickly. Have you got a holiday planned at all?  

Jo - hope you are keeping well, do you have any symptoms yet??
I had my exam at college last night (horrible!!!), I just have to hand in two reports by 14th July and then I am free and just need to wait for the results!    

Julia - I hope you are doing okay after your dissapointment. Has AF   finally shown herself yet? Are you going ahead for another attempt?

Polly1 - Nice to see you back on the board. What's your news? What stage are you at   

Britta / Millers / Debs - Hope all you ladies are looking after yourselves, and that you are taking things easy! It's lovely to read how excited you all are. Fingers crossed I will join you soon!   
Millers - how great a Valentines baby, who could wish for more?!

My update is that I will be basted tomorrow and then on the good old 2WW    
I am having some acupuncture this evening so I hope that may help in some way. DH and I have already decided if this attempt doesn't work, we will be taking a break for a couple of months. We have a few days holiday booked to Spain  in early July and then he is away a lot on business. We have been told that we have to wait until January 2007 for our free IVF attempt, so we would possibly on have one more IUI attempt before we walk down that road.

Anyway I will catch up with you all again next week. Fingers crossed all goes okay.

Wishing everyone good luck, and bags full of patience, whatever stage you are all at!!!             

Hi to Elfie / Magopie / Kizzy / Sam /  

Love Jem xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just popping in for some advice if I may.

I was diagnosed with high FSH last year & after nearly 12 months on HRT trying toget a low result I moved to the Lister. We tried a clomid cycle which didn't work & then even though they warned us we had a very very slim chance of it working we started an IVF cycle. After 8 days on injections nothing was happening so we stopped but they requested I go back in the following week for a scan. 
This scan showed a follicle forming & scans this Mon/Weds they want me in tomorrow to try IUI!  They thought IVF on 1 follicle was a risk so IUI for us. This is a real surprise as I had moved onto DE & I am waiting for a call from Spain.

Would like to ask if you have any advice for me about tomorrow & the following 2ww. I am drinking plenty of water / milk & will be having accupuncture just before tomorrow, & have a supply of brazil nuts ready, but any other tips please.

Many thanks
Nats
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon all

Nats - Sounds like you are doing everything already to help !   
Jem -   for basting tomorrow hun.. Let's hope this is the one for you !  What course are you studying ?
Polly - How are you ?  What stage are you at now - sorry Im all lost    
Cathy - How are you hun... ?
Kizzy - Good to hear from you, maybe taking a break will help, and you never know - You may not need another IUI   
Linzi - 4 days to go hun -    You are brave for not testing, Im thinking of doing the same this time !  Hopefully   wont arrive !!!      
           

hi to Tracey, Bubba, Liz, Britta, Elfie, Julia, Sam, Liz and anyone I may have missed

I had my scan yesterday and started my injections, will be taking it on Friday and Sunday too then back in for a scan on Monday !!  Hopefully basting should be end of next week... Finally started again, I was scared that I was going to be told that I couldnt for whatever reason again.. My pains have eased off, thank you for those that asked..
Taking this one easier now, dont want to be distraught again like the last two times... Not going to get to excited or hope for too much... I have considered going on to IVF if this one fails...at least I will know what the quality of my eggs are (if there are any) 

Pri...xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

HI all

An early apology from me, am struggling to spend time on the computer right now.

Nats - Tips from me, I drank lots of water, had a couple of Brazil nuts, rested up, drank pressed, not concentrated, pineapple juice for the selenium and switched to Asda own pregnancy multivits as they also contain selenium.

I promise I'll try to catch up with you all soon.

Best of luck to everyone

Love, hugs and babydust.

Sam xx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,
been hiding away for awhile and still no computer properly at home.
Wow lots of movement here - congrats to Nickjoanneoween - sorry - can't find what your proper name is but saw you had a bfp somewhere - yippee - and cathy, have already said congratulations but will say it again esp as its sticking - aahh, valentines day. my dh proposed then. can't believe we had iui at the same time!
everyone else, seems like we;re all on the same old rollercoaster.
kizziemouse - completely relate to what you're saying about 3rd iui - I'm due mine soon almost seems pointless bothering. didn't even have timed bms this month as couldn't see any point. and now have the worst pms (say that every month!) 
we've been to the lister which seems lovely (although dh pointed out I might not appreciate the smiley receptionists so much when i've been seeing them for x number of years. postive, eh?)and the nice doctor smiled and said there's nothing wrong and we'll do another unmedicated iui next cycle but you start to forget what it's all about and lose hope. plus just moved back to the Uk and been away for 2 years - in that 2 years everyone I've ever known or worked with has had at least 1 (several are onto no 2 already) Its so upsetting! And they seem to find it so easy!
anyway, sorry long blagh, just wanted to check in and see how everyones doing - good to see a couple of bfp's! let's hope there are more next month.


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Girls ! 

Lots of     to everyone.

And Good luck to you Jem for today.Wishing you lots of      .

Hope everyone's doing ok.Must dash !

Elfie x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

blimey, I dont come on the board for a while and everything is happening!!! sorry sooo many posts to catch up on so no personals.
congratulations to all those withs BFPs a happy and healthy 9 months for you all
big hugs to all of you with BFNs I know how heart breaking it is

well I didnt get the job I went for (although not to fussed as they didnt have air con and practically melted during interview!) 
my friend who lost one of her twins has named her Kelice, she weighed 1lb 8. they are having a plaque made for her to be placed by her sister Ryanan. apparently they found nothing wrong with her, sje just didnt grow and thus went to sleep to early. I have been waiting for news as I have been so upset by it, but now i feel i can get closure. silly really as not my child  . Little Kye (the boy) is fab big fat and jolly, getting through 10ozs every  2 hours!! hes soooo snuggly  

I am still not having any more tx as yet. waiting till sept. and to be honest im so glad of the break, i can have some fun and i dont feel like i should be sat still wondering and panicing all the time. but saying that i cant wait to get on with it again! 

any way must fly as kids are off school today for inset (long week end and DH is working in London  , on the bright side he has brought me a car hee hee!)

take care all 

Corrina xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya girlies, not been posting much recently as not been feelin great, been off sick the last 2 weeks and went back to Dr's today and been signed off for another 4 weeks, and my AF is totally playing up again   was due 2 weeks ago yesterday still not here, done a test BFN so dont know whats gone wrong Doc thinks it might be stress  .

Contrats to all those with a BFP, wishing you a happy nine months.

Debs hon I am ok, how you keeping sweetie, bubs ok.

Kizzy sending you a big   petal know how you are feelin, I just want my final IUI so I can get off the drugs and have some fun while waiting for IVF, waiting list if long so hopefully we can start to relax inbetween.

Sending everyone else  .

Katrina x x


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All

Hope basting went okay today Jem.

Kizzymouse, welcome back (albeit briefly), really sorry to hear about your friend, and yes it really does put all of this into perspective.

Katrina, hon I'm sorry to hear that you're still feeling so low. It's even worse when AF doesn't show her face (on my first IUI I was three weeks late - never really got any decent explanation for it). Hold on in there. When are you going to do your third??

I know what everyone means about getting this over and done with. Peewee, you really struck a chord with me. I started off being really excited and positive about my first attempt but am now at the point where I don't even want to try to be positive 'cos it just seems to make the disappointment (read all-consuming grief) that much more intense.

I've got one more week on the pill (that's how they do it here one month pill to shut down your system then puregon etc then pill  and so on until you beg for mercy) then as soon as AF arrives it's time for last attempt before the big scary (expensive) world of IVF. Anyway, in a fit of 'AAAAAAARRRGGH I want my life back' I have booked flights to Morocco for August (my doc won't give me any vaccinations because of TX, so will no doubt end up with Hepatitis or something) but at least I feel that we've got something to look forward to. 

Corrina - enjoy your break.

Pri- hope the scan is good on Monday. (I'm having those horrible thoughts re: egg-quality/ existence too- vile vile vile). I'm sure you'll be fine.

Hi and hugs to everyone else.

Liz xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quickie from me - Lizi the thoughts about egg quality don't go away even with a BFP. It's my biggest worry as I had four follies on my day 10 scan, three stopped growing leaving one lead by day 14. I was basted on day 17, thinking I only had the one lead follie. My 7 week scan showed twins and even though they're both doing well at the twelve week scan but I'm so concerned that one off the eggs was of a poor quality as my follies had stopped growing. It's only natural and prepares us for the first eighteen years.

Love Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.
  

katrina - hope you are feeling better, do you know if you will be cycling again after a/f shows?  enjoy the time off work.

linzi - hope you are well, hows the 2ww going?  only a couple of days now till test day,  very best of luck sweetie.             

cathy - a valentines baby, how lovely, my EDD is my mums birthday, how strange is that.

l8rs - hope the basting went well, very best of luck honey             



big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

hello Everybody,

I hope you dont mind me joining your thread...I really have been a terrible lurker these past months!

I just got a BFN today after my first course of IUI with menogon so feeling pretty rubbish..I was feeling pretty optimistic as I had 4 follicles 2x13mm 2x14mm at day 10 and did not get basted till day 14 ..even with those vile pessaries AF arrived today 12dpo  The one saving grace was that i did not have to use those evil pee sticks!
One of the things i was thinking today was that when the basting was done the nurse said the washed sperm count was 700,000 when i asked her if this was good she hesitated then said yes?
I have since been reading that it needs to be at least 2 million
Up till now DH sperm count has never been an issue but on the day of basting I did remember thinking that the sample was very little[sorry DH!]Does anyone know what the right amount should be

Sorry for the "Me" post
Vickilouxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Sam- many congrats on the twins.

Vickilou - a big welcome, I think everyone lurks for a while before getting up the courage to post. Really sorry to hear that you got a BFN, but looking on the positive side your follies sound good and so you obviously responded well to the drugs. I'm not really sure what the minimum sperm count is. On my last IUI the doc was a bit disappointed because DH only produced 11 million (down from about 25) but at the end of the day there only really needs to be one good swimmer - so 700,000 doesn't sound all that bad. Are you going to do another IUI?


Big hi and positive vibes to everyone else out there. 

Liz xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, as you all know I have been feelin a little down with tx and basically been on drugs for 2 years.  Last night I was putting out the rubbish when I saw a light in the sky, so I shouted on DH to come and see as I thought it might have been a shooting star, he said dont be daft they go really fast its a plane, then right before our eyes there was a shooting star, I thought it was so weird we both were ment to see it, just hope we wished for the same thing  

I feel abit better today, more optimistic.

Good luck to those on the 2ww, know how you feel  

Also good luck to those starting, jagging and being basted. 

Katrina


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope it's ok to just barge in and join here uninvited....?  Today is day 15/16 of my first IUI and I had a BFN as expected so am feeling pretty down.  AF hasn't arrived yet but I guess it will be tomorrow or maybe Tuesday.  Anyway, my boobs are still incredibly sore and I am thinking it's a side effect from the drugs but when will they stop?  Is this a normal reaction to have?

Anyway, hope you don't mind me joining in the chat!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

hope your all well, not been on here for a while as computer broken again    and have been feeling a bit    af finally arrived Friday so could have blood test so i can take results with me to my ivf consultation (4 weeks tomorrow )

anyway enough about me

lotusflower - of course your welcome here, sorry to hear you got a bfn sending you bundles of    

katrina - hey hun, glad to hear your feeling better  

vickilou -   hope your feeling a bit better hun, sorry to hear your news   

a big hello to andie,liz,lizzie,sam,kizzy,corrina,britta,elfie,lunar,peewee,pri,cathy,debs and any other lovely ladies i have missed

love to all 

 

Tracey


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Have not been on for ages and am very behind - so hope to have caught up with all your news. 

First of all - Linzi, my pseudo cycle buddie! Am thinking of you loads today and had to get on line to wish you lots of good luck. I know you said you were not going to test, but I hope AF does not show up for you. Fingers crossed anyway. Where are you planning to go on holiday? Just being away and exploring sounds lovely. I'm with you on the cocktails thing tho, give me half a glass of wine and I will be on my ear!  Anyway - all the very best. 

Julia - Sorry  hear of your BFN. Hope that you holiday works a magic balm and you come back refreshed and recharged. 

Liz (Magpie) - Hello chick. Been thinking of you. Do you have any news? Sorry, you are probably sick of that question. Anyway, thinking of you, sending you positove thoughts each time I go past the gate and hoping that you are able to relax in your garden in this enforced break. 

Jem - Completely understand you being reserved this time round. Think we are all with you there! Sounds like basting went well - hope you can relax a bit about the assignments you have to get in and that you get good grades for the exam. My goodness, you don't half take on the world at once do you!?!

Polly1 - I hope your holiday is wonderful and relaxing. 

Tracey - Waiting waiting. Just think, the two week wait is going to seem very short after all this. Only teasing! Glad that AF has arrived so at least you can feel you are getting something started. 

Pri - Hope injecting is not proving too painful. Good luck this time round. 

Bubba - As said, most ladies take it as they feel the need re work - and I guess it does depend on what you do for a job. Have sat on the M25 stuck in traffic many times. Is not good for the nerves or the bladder when one is busting for the loo with all that water. Zita West also advises taking time (5 days) to relax after, although I can not recall if she was referring more specifically to IVF.

Cathy - Your scan sounds magic! Are you feeling well? 

Liz (LizzieK) - Your trip to Morocco sounds wonderful. One place I have to get to before we go home. Hope you are OK and the drugs are not doing your head in too much. 

Kizzy - You are right about your friends plight putting other things into persecutive. I hope that her treatment is short and effective - although I know it is a long hard struggle. Take care of you too!

Nats - Welcome. Hope your basting went well. 

Peewee - Welcome back to the UK. It is difficult to move when every one else seems to have moved on and you feel like you are still standing at the start line. I hope that you have some supportive friends round. 

Corrina - Sorry to hear about the job, but just think - you now have the time to enjoy the new car!! Did you go anywhere exciting on the kids inset day. 

Katrina -  Glad your doc has given you another few weeks. A GP with insight - what a find. Take the time to nurture and look after yourself. I hope that the shooting star wish comes true (I am guessing what it was of course)!

Vickilou - Sorry to hear about your BFN. I think we all lurk for a while. Welcome and you will get lots of support here from all the lovely ladies. 

Lotus Flower - We all barge on un-invited, you are more than welcome. Sorry that you are feeling down. Hope painful (.)(.) stops soon (it can be from the drugs). 

Hi to Elfie, Britta and all others I have rudely missed! Hope you are all OK. 

We have only just got back on line, what a pain! My whole two weeks off for my 2WW (ha ha) was spent going in for scans every second day. Still injecting! The worlds longest first half of the cycle!! I'm OK with it at the moment, but wish my two weeks had been spent on their intended purpose. My little cool bag has taken many uneventful trips to the clinic and back - so hopefully, this week something will happen. I have five little follies that we are trying to bring on slowly - as last time I went mad! So slowly slowly. 

Take care 
M X


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and to send lots of   to you all. I've been having a bit of a break from FF for a while and trying to forget things but having put the telly on this morning and every single woman on every channel seems to be pregnant I realised I've missed people who understand how depressing this all is!

I'm afraid I've lost touch a bit with the personals.....
Kizzy and Katrina - good to hear from you both. You sound as glum as me.  
Misky - good luck with the follies. I'll be joining the IUI turned IVF girls after the summer hopefully.

lots of love to all,
Kitty x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Morning everyone  

Vickilou and Lotusflower -   and welcome.. Sorry to hear about your BFN's     

Misky - Hope you can be basted soon...      

Tracey - Glad you can have your blood test now -  

Sam - wow, didnt realise you only had one follie ready when you went in - I have one too, was quite disappointed as last cycle I had two big ones and was all excited at the thought of having twins... I got two small ones so hope they grow too...

Liz - Hope you can start your tx soon, looks like we're in the same boat at the moment - with the last attempt at IUI

Debs - How sweet that you are your EDD is on your mum's birthday - nice pressie for her too... Hoep your keeping well..

Jem - Hope everything went well hun.. How are you ?

 also to Katrina, Kizzy, Kitty, Julia, Polly1, Peewee, Bubba, Cathy, Carrie, Elfie, Britta and anyone else I may have missed...

I went in for another scan yesterday, showed that I had one follie at 17mm and two little ones which were under 10mm... lining was 9.8.. so was given the trigger (pregnyl) to take and ready for basting on Wed, unfortunately the only one person that can prepare the   is on annual leave (again) so will be taking trigger tonight and be basted on Thursday...  Hopefully will give the others a chance to grow.. Really wanted there to be more than one follie..
Its definitely come round quickly, just hope the 2ww goes by just as quick !!

(Just to keep updated who else is or will be on 2ww this week ?)

Pri...xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Pri - good luck for basting on Thursday!  At least you didn't over stimulate and had to abandon!  I had a 22mm and a 15mm & 14mm.  The nurse reckons one of my smaller ones was successful and not the larger one so you never know!

Cathy


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. To everyone who sent   thanks but it is another BFN for us. I did not test but AF came right on time on yesterday. I am ok at the moment and I think we have decided that is it with IUI for us. I go on holiday on Saturday and then we have an appointment with the consultant for IVF in 4 weeks. 

Millers - Try not to worry about the bleeding  - easier said than done I know - but I am sure everything will be ok. Remember to phone your clinic/hospital for advice.If nothing else they should scan you and that may reassure  you.

Pri - good luck with the drugs/scans

Misky  - thanks for the support and I hope you are keeping well. We go to Majorca on saturday for a week and i can't wait. Going to live it up for the next couple of weeks until we see the IVF consultant and then will start to get healthy again - so need a break from the no drinking etc. Hoping for lots of    and   and   

Am hopeless at personals today as I missed a few days so sorry to those I have missed. To all on the 2ww   and   

to all those moving on to IVF  - probably hear from you on the other threads.

bye for now
Linzi32


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cathy - Thanks hun, its true - at least I can still get basted... We're never happy huh ?

Linzi - Im sorry hun, dont know what to say     
Hope you enjoy your hols   hun and   for your appt in 4 wks.. Please keep us informed on this thread too..

Pri..xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi All, 

Kitty - Hello, you sound like you are still quite low . Yes - every woman on tellie seems pregnant at the mow - especially the morning news readers I have noticed! Come and go and get as much support as you need chick - we are all here for you. 

Pri - a follie growing dance for you    . It only takes one, so fingers crossed. Hope basting goes well on Thursday!! 

Linzi - So sorry to hear of your BFN    . I hope that you and DH can relax in Spain and spend some special time together. Enjoy the time and I hope there is lots of sun and yummy cocktails for you! 

We are quite quiet on here today (or is it just that I had loads to catch up on last time  ).  Hope that you are all well . 

Take care
M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

all you lovely ladies

not been on for a couple of days but have been checking in on any news

misky - hiya hun how are you?

Pri - good luck with basting on Thursday         

linzi - have a great holiday, lots of    

also a big hello to peewee,britta,elfie,lunar,debs,jem,polly,corrina and all you lovely ladies out there

love and    to all



Tracey


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi girls, just a quick update/me-post to say that have miscarried   - blighted ovum am afraid. Had it removed yesterday. Feel a bit crap really but hoping for attempt no. 2 in october   Was told to wait 3 months before trying again after the d&c....so, hoping to join the thread again in the not too distant future (although hope obviously that you will all be off to the first trimester thread  )
lots of luck pri   and so sorry linzi
xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

luna

so sorry hun    


tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Luna - Oh honey Im soooooo sorry - My heart sank reading your news...
Nothing I can say will is going to make you feel better so would just like to send you lots of hugs 
and bubbles

         
          

Pri..xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Luna.

Linzi - sorry to hear about your BFN  

Kitty x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

luna im so sorry to hear your sad news     

Linzi so sorry to read that you had a BFN     

all the best to you all

Corrina


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Luna- my heart goes out to you. A big hug to both you and DH.

Linzi sorry to hear it was a BFN for you. May well be joining you on the IVF thread in the not too distant future.

Pri - hope basting goes well for you tomorrow and your 2ww isn't too awful.

Evening and loads of luck to everyone else.

Liz xx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Luna
So sorry, honey. Can't think of anything upbeat to say but so sorry for you both, esp as we were cycle buddies. Better to have succeeded a bit though I don't suppose it feels like it right now. Enjoy the rest of the summer and the hot weather you've got and nice spanish wine and learning spanish and yoga etc.

Hi everyone else - we all sound a wee bit down right now, myself included, which is why I'm not messaging much. Coming back to the UK was a bit more of a shock than I bargained for. I went to the Lister for first ultrasound and really needed to weep when I left but Chelsea isn't quite the place for it! 
Terrible, isn't it, feeling so negative before basting even started, no wonder it ain't happening. It just feels like it never will....
Looks like I'll be done next friday -ish (by my reckoning anyway which never seems to match that of the doctors!) so is anyone going to be done around the same time? 
And Cathy, (Millers) your pregnancy is a real ray of hope! Now when I look on here and see your scan it cheers me up!
    
all round!


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for all your kind words...lots of  luck with the basting peewee    , will be crossing everything for you. Sending buckets of babydust for you all. Off to see DH in portugal tomorrow for lots of cuddles and chill-time, so prob wont be able to get to the internet much. Hoping that you all get your bfps as you all so so so deserve them
xxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Luna - so sorry to hear your news. I know words are not very helpful now but thinking of you and sending you loads of love and strength  . I hope Portugal is good for you. 

Peewee - sorry to hear you are feeling so low. Hugs to you too  I am waiting to be basted, but my follies have mind of my own so don't know when exactly it will all happen. We may be cycle buddies, but I have said that before this cycle. A good friend of mine says Hope and Faith. Hold on to them both chicky. 

I am knacker-ed having driven 450 miles today! And gave the clinic early tomorrow meaning I have to be up at 5.30 so will be off now. 

Hi to all - Liz, Liz, Corrina, Pri, Tracey, KittyH, Cathy

Take care
M x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi GIRLIES.

Luna-oh hon.Just want to send you loads of     .
Linzi-sorry it didnt work for you. .
Pri,Misky-wishing you loads of       .
Peewee.I know what you mean it's so hard to stay  .I am going to invest in a hypnotherapy cd-someone on this site told me to look at Ursula James or natalhypnotherapy.co.uk-they are meant to help you keep calm and positive ! Worth a try.Lots of    for this cycle.

   for everyone.

Love Elfie xxxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi ladies

Luna - hope your break with DH is very relaxing!  

Misky -           Follie dance for you hun.  Hope things go well for next week.

Peewee - here's hoping this is your luckly cycle.   and holding thumbs for you!

Corinna - how are you going?  Haven't heard from you in a while.

Pri - hope basting went well today.  Take it easy for the rest of today.  When's your test date?   

Bubba - how's the   going?

Lotusflower - has   shown her ugly face yet?  Sorry for you BFN.

 to Katrina, Deb30, Lizzie, Magpie, Linzi, Kitty, Jem, Tracey, Vickilou and anyone else I forgot.  Hope you are all well.

Well, I've got my doctor's appointment tomorrow morning.  I have to see her first for her to refer me to the local hospital for ante-natal care.  I know I'll end up waiting for her for about an hour.  Its so frustrating cos I know my appointment will only be about 10 minutes.
Hope everyone is enjoying the  
Cathy


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone...I will get to know you all in time I'm sure!

Yes Millers, got AF on day 17 after basting!  Have been very down but am going straight into the next one (scan on Monday) and, all being well, will probably be basted again next week.

I'm so glad it has turned out well for you-I was an avid follower of your diary!


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Lotusflower - aw thanks hun!  I've got everything crossed for you and fellower basters          

Good luck
Cathy


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Elfie - hope your hypnotherapy works well. You will have to report back!

Pri - Hope basting went well today and you are now feet up and relaxing

Cathy - Hope the Doc's goes well tomorrow. It sounds like you are going to need to take a good book. 

Lotus flower - Sorry to hear about your BFN. I think you are very brave going again straight away. Fingers crossed for this cycle. 

All others - things have got very quiet on here. Hope it is cos every one is enjoying the sun and planning nice relaxing holidays. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

what another lovely day   and am stuck inside AGAIN    but at least its Friday    and the weekend it meant to be nice, i am off till Tuesday as my best friend is pg and has asked me to go with her to her 1st scan on Monday 

Misky - hi hun how are you? have you anything planned for this weekend?

Pri - hey hunni hope the basting went well and your relaxing   

lotusflower -   sorry to hear about your bfn and good on you for starting straight away  

Cathy - hope docs goes well this morning let us know

peewee - sorry to hear your feeling a bit down hun sending you   

Corrina - how are you?

Bubba - you ok   

a big hello to liz,lizzie,lunar,katrinar,elfie,britta (& bump) debs, Polly and any ladies a have rudely missed 

sending you all  

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all,
im good not been up to much apart from enjoying some time off of tx!! had a fun time going to a photo session with my friend who had her 2nd baby in april. hes soooo chubby. i was just there to lend a hand as their 2 year old girl can be a bit of a handful. love looking after them both as they are adorable!

hope everything is going well for people, sorry to see the witch has turned up for some. I have until september when i start the next (and final) IUI. 

take care all
Corrina xxxxx


----------



## L8ters (May 4, 2006)

Hi All FF,   

Sorry this is going to be a 'ME' post, but I have been out of the office so much lately (with work) that I don't get as much time as I would like to catch up with you all. Please don't think I have deserted you all ................... I haven't!!!   

Just to update you all ................ today is a week after basting, and I have PG feelings whatsoever (like last time) really not hopeful at all !!!!!    

If we get a BFN   then we will not try our 3rd IUI for a while, we will have a break.
Incidently our cons told us that recent research shows that it can take an average of 3-4 attempts.     We have decided three is it for us!

Then we will move onto IVF on the NHS!

The realisation is starting to sink in that this may take a lot longer than we thought!
Other news is that DH mum has just been told she has six months to live (Cancer)    so poor hubby   is certainly not in the mood. He so desperatley wanted her to know that I was at least PG!!!!!

Sorry to hear your sad news ((((Luna))))   
Hope all the 2WW are coping okay. You might not want to hear this, but the first week for me has dragged by!
I am testing on 9th July,   and going on a short holiday 11th July,   so no time to dwell if it's the news I am sadly expecting!

I will try to catch up properly over the weekend.

Still waiting to hear if I passed my exams too!!!!  

Hope everyone is doing okay on their quest.     

Have a wonderful weekend all, the weather is suppossed to be gorgeous!!      

Love Jem xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Hugs to those who need it, congrats to any bfp's I've missed, its so hard keeping up!!

Carrie looks like we will be cycle buddies as I will be doing 3rd iui in Sept too  

Cant get enthusiastic about it at the mo though!!  

Enjoying the break just now.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Jem

hope the 2ww is flying by for you i am keeping my fingers crossed for you     

so sorry to hear your dh mums new thats very sad   

will you tell us your news before your short holiday or do we have to wait   

so are you in the office today on a lovely day like today


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry its going to be a quick one, will catch up with you all a little later
Just to let you know basting went well - The nurse did it this time, she was so gentle 
So am now officially on the 2ww - doesn't quite feel like it yet !! Im going to work from home until Tuesday so have a few days off !!

Jem - so sorry to hear about ur MIL - that is so sad      

Wanna say a big hello to everyone else

sending lots of positive vibes and babydust

                
  

Pri..xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                
    
                    
2006 Sucess
      
  
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB - EDD  25/10/06
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Mathilda IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April - EDD 08/12/06
Britta IUI BFP April
Sam DIUI BFP April
kittymoth IUI BFP May
Debs BFP - EDD 24/01/07 
MIllers BFP

2ww Baby Makers
        
Jem
Nats                    
Misky

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go
        
Pril

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                  
    
Vickilou
Lousflower
Linzi32
Julia
Bubba              
Mands
Mouse14
Sam
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair
Jan T
Jules77
Chickadee
Sarah30
Sweet pea
Corrina
Andie
Liz
Katrina
Kizzymouse

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF - BFP
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Tracey - IVF
Rebecca
Bodia
Claire - IVF
Anita - IVF
Liz
Tcardy
KittyH

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Well, DH is watching the footie and I was in danger of falling asleep. So thought I would catch up.

Ladies, I have taken over the list from Clare - so if there are any changes to make, please send me a PM to let me know. I am a bit nervous about this so forgive me if I get it wrong. But we will see how we go.

Tracey - you are great staying so positive. Your appointment is getting closer. Glad you are out enjoying the whether and relaxing before hand. Went to a show last night which was really good and enjoying the quite (DH off to a gig this afternoon).

Corrina - Hope you are enjoying your down time between treatments. Looking after your friends little ones sound like it would be loads of fun.

Jem - I read some one else saying that they were told at the outset that IUI should be viewed as a series of treatments (they put it much better than that). That helped me understand it all a bit better and I just see each one as one step closer and gaining more information all the time as to why things did not work. It sounds like you are really struggling with your 2WW, so I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope like mad . Look after yourself this week and I hope it does not drag too much for you.

Kizzy - Hi sweets. How are you. Hope you are doing nice things for you and relaxing in your time between tx as well.

Pri - Hello . Glad basting went well and hope that the few days with your feet up in the sun does the trick. All the very best for your two weeks - I will be joining you as it turns out.

And me - Well, I had a scan this morning (again, every second day for the last three weeks!) and have over stimmed again :- although not as badly as last time. So again, the chooses are abandon (I don't think so) or convert to IVF. Feel better about it than I did last time as at least we know what we are getting into and I have not over stimmed to quite the same degree - so here goes....

Take care one and all - enjoy the sunshine 

M X 

[br]Posted on: 1/07/06, 18:31Bubba - I did not ask how you are. where you testing yesterday. I hope it was positive for you.

Take care

M x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome back everyone. There must have been so much happening for everyone cycling.

Hope that there's been loads of good news. 

 and 

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

hip hip hooray we are back    i can't tell you how much how have missed FF, felt like i had lost an arm

anyway due to some naughty and nasty people hacking in we have lost alot of posts so not really sure where everyone is at  

update from me: i had my inital consultation for ivf last Tuesday, it went well had different tests and DH had SA and cons said    is excellent which is great, so anyway we have to go back for an info session on the 23rd and also collect medication so hopefully will be able to start beginning of sept once AF has arrived. i have to take tablets to bring   on BUT i am going on    tomorrow so can't start them until i am back

hope everyone is ok, Pri,Peewee, Britta,sam, luna,elfie,Jem,misky,corrina,kizzy,kitty,bubba and any one i have missed

love to all

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wow, it seems like an eternity since I last posted on here.  Just wanted to say hi and good luck     to those of you being basted, about to test, etc.

Lets hope August is the start of a month full of BFP's!

Tracey - that's wonderful news hun.  I'm sure IVF will be the answer for you!

Love
Cathy


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

horrah we are back!
Ive been checking everyday, think i need some FF anonnymous councilling  

hope everyone is doing great with their tx. I have just over a month before we start ours again, its gone so quick.
kids are on holidays now and im going steadily insane!

quick recap with my son, who was assulted by a neighbour, she was arrested, claimed she didnt realise that dragging a 6 year old boy off a bike and shaking him was assult   (dont believe that personally but cant do a thing) she is on bail till august 11th and looks like she will get a slap on the wrist  

any way take care all

Corrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Definitely good to be back on - Its like an addiction hey ?  What are we like ?

Well I hope everyone is doing OK and be good to catch up on everyone again..

Im due to start IVF towards the end of Aug - Tracey - hopefully we will be cycling together - AF is due around 8th and I start down regging on Day 21 so if all goes to plan that will be 29th...

Pri..xx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
great to be back..i did not realise how much i was addicted to ff until it was gone ..but now its back yipee!
I havent posted on this thread very often so i hope nobody mind s me joining in. 

I had my 2nd IUI [with injections] abandoned yesterday which really was a bummer . I had 3 follicle cysts left over from the previous cycle when I started this one and i think for that reason it did not really ever get off the ground ..just a pain theat i had 19days of injections 
Now got to wait another cycle +3 weeks [to get prostap out of system]before I can start again..real real bummer-one good thing..at least now I can have BIG glasses of vino 
Take care and    to everyone
Vickilouxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Ooooh what a relief. Actually signed up for the Italian equivalent of FF in my desperation (despite my appalling Italian). 

Hello to everyone and hope you're all okay. My 4th (and last) IUI failed so am hoping to strike it lucky on holiday before my next consultation at the beginning of September- just can't face any more treatment at the mo. (Have posted a question re my last one on a new thread if anyone can shed some light).

Vickilou- sorry to hear your 2nd was cancelled but it sounds as though you're managing to stay positive. Enjoy the wine.

Corrina- hope your neighbour gets a bit more than a slap on the wrist.

Pri and Tracey good luck with the IVF.

Millers/Cathy - can't believe you're already at 11 weeks. Wow time flies.

To everyone else. Hope you're all well and come on girls we need some BFPs.

Love

Liz xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello so glad we are back up and running, yipee  .

Has a BFN from a natural cycle with just HCG injection, so I started injections yesterday and back to hospital monday to see whats happening hopefully being basted late next week, this is my 3rd and final, please let it be the one. 

Lost where everyone is at be we will soon catch up with each other.

Tracy glad appt went well  

Pri good luck to you too honey with IVF, just hope I am not following you, but just dont hold out much hope with IUI.

Katrina


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks! So glad to have FF back online! Thanks to all the admin staff who must have been working like troupers! I wasn't able to get on for a week before it went down so feel that I've missed out on loads and there are a few peeps I'm wondering how their 2WW ended...

Vickielou - sorry your cycle had to be abandoned   Hope you feel brighter soon  

Lizzie - sorry to hear about your BFN 

Katrina - hi! Keeping everything crossed for your 3rd IUI   

Corrina - hello to you and hope things get a little less stressful - that's all you need!

Tracey - glad your appointment went well. I've got mine on the 16th - 2 weeks tomorrow!! We may well be IVF cycle buddies.

Pri - looks like we could be buddies too! 

Misky - how are things, hun

QUESTION:
When downregging for IVF do you always start on day 21? I'm asking because I'm so impatient and my appointment with the cons is on day 19. Will be gutted to have to wait another whole month before starting. Does anyone know if they'll start you on Day 1 ?

Hi to Sam, Cathy, Kizzy, Britta, Jem, Claire, Luna ... oooooer ..... I'm losing it a bit. WElcome back everyone!!!!

Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

only a quickie wont be on for 2 weeks as go on    tomorrow

take care all and i hope to see lots of BFP when i return


Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi people,

I was hoping to reside with you all here on this thread for the next few weeks.

I have previously had 5 IUI's and 1 IVF and am now stimming for my 6th IUI.
I am on the list on this thread. (on the bottom as I went over to the iui turned ivf thread) 

So, is there room for one more?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls!!!

Havent a clue wots happening as I havent been here for ages!!

Start downregging 2 weeks on Friday ( day 21 ) for 3RD IUI........ I am not very optimistic, think it will be ivf for me.  

But hey ho, have to keep trying!!

So will probably be basted about middle of Sept, its all so slooooooooow!!!  

Hope everyone is fine


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone! 

Soooo glad they got this site back up and running  - I have been lost without it for the last week or so! no   chatting and so much going on. I have no idea were eveyone is in there cycles etc -sorry.

Kizzymouse -  can I ask why they have you downregging for IUI? I am on my 6th IUI and have never had to down reg. Just wondered if it helps at all as we are currently getting checked out for IVF (not confident this cycle of IUI will work!!)

lilly2K3 - Hi I am also on my 6th IUI and started stimming today so we may be   cycle buddies - good luck for your treatment  - maybe we could both be 6th time lucky!!!   


Tracey -have a great holiday. Glad the appointment for  IVF went well. I had my 1st appointment last week too and we have to go back mid Sept  to hand in & discuss consent forms. All being well ( and once we have been billed & paid!!!) we are then free to start! Think it is more likely to be Oct/Nov for us starting. We have 1 last shot at IUI which we have been advised to try so maybe a miracle will happen!

Millers- glad to hear everything is going well. take care

Good luck to everyone else

bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all well today 

Kizzymouse - Good luck with your IUI  

Linzi32 -   YEY a cycle buddy! How are you feeling? 
I am nervous, not of the IUI its self, of it bringing another bfn. I am however trying to remain + about it all. 
Are you doing anything extra like supplements, acupuncture etc...?

KittyH - You dont always have to start on day 21 of your cycle. Some girls start day 1 and my clinic just give you a date to start d/r regardless of what cycle day you are on. Good luck


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning everyone

Its great to start getting the group back  

Katrina -   with this cycle hun and I hope you dont need to join me with the IVF 

Lizzie - Where are you going for your    Lets hope plenty of   works for you babe...

Vickilou - So sorry hun that your cycle got cancelled - that must be so devastating, and it doesnt help to say, but Im sure it was for the best.. Hope you're enjoying the  

Kitty - be so nice to have cycle buddies on this thread.. About DR I was told I can only start on Day 21 as they need to 'shut down' the system first..  That is on the long protocol, not sure if teh short one is the same ?

Tracey - enjoy your   honey

Lilli - Welcome hun and   for your IUI - Lets hope this is the one for you

Linzi -   to you too babe - Hoep this is the last one for you and you dont need any more      

 to everyone else too..

Pri..xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hiya everyone,
Coming here from the ICSI board as I have been backtracked to try IUI - long story but we waited and waited for IUI only to be told OH's SA showed less than 3% usuable swimmers, so off for ICSI. Given the 2 year waiting list we decided to try privately, thank god we did as our first appt found that OH's SA had improved enough to qualify for IUI again. Turns out he had an anaerobic bacterial infection which had made him very very ill last year and the GP's said it was a gastric bug, wasn't until april an SA spotted the problem and he was given treatment, then the SA showed it hadn't made a difference, but obviously his body needed more time as 2 months later there was improvement. So I am waiting for out 1st IUI appt at Glasgow Royal - they said it should be within a few months, so waiting patiently so that something can finally happen


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to this thread Dobbie and am glad to hear SA is better now and you can try IUI again - Hoep your appt comes round quickly - Will this still be doen privately, if so why would you have to wiat a few months for the appt?

Pri..xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Pri, the IUI is being done by NHS. The only reason we were going privately was the 2 year wait and they do IUI at the Royal were I was going to go privately, so she just switched me


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

HI Everyone,

Glad FF is back up and running, i've really missed it.

Well, i was hoping that i could have IUI this month so i started the clomid the other weekend and rang the hosp first thing on a monday morning, only to be told the cons would be away on my day 13 so no, they couldnt do it this month.  Bit disappointed, im on day 12 today but no signs of ovulation pain, also last cycle i convinced myself i was pregnant as didnt get period till day 36!

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girlies  

I know that I've not spoken to you all for a long time and I hope you all can forgive me for abandoning the site.

I think it was the middle of May when I last posted and I just couldn't handle it anymore.  ALL of you guys were great but I think I just needed time out because it was really getting me down.

You may not remember but I was due to start tx way back in April but couldn't because my bloods came back very low and I had to wait 3 months (with 5 tablets a day) until they were ok again.  After I got that sorted I went for a scan, last month, on day 2 of my cycle (with the hope to get started) and what happened...... a follical showed up in my right ovary!  I couldn't believe it    
I kept thinking that someone up there was trying to tell me that this is not meant to happen.  I think I could have taken it a wee bit better if at least I had been getting tx and nothing was happening (as has happened to a LOT of you girls) but the fact that I couldn't even get started was really getting to me.

HOWEVER........
I have FINALLY started tx    
I went for my scan last Friday and it showed up a very small endometrioma (think I spelt that right!  ) on my right ovary. They think thats what it was on the last scan but, as it hasn't got any bigger, they decided to go on with tx. YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So girls I'm now on day 7, I have taken all my Clomid, and have had 2 Puregon injections (the 2nd being today), have my 3rd jab on Friday and get scanned on Monday next week.........and I feel great   

So once again I'm so sorry for bu**ering off and hope you can forgive me?

I really hope you are all fit and well wherever you are on your tx  

Luv and  
Sweetpea
xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

sweetpea glad your tx is moving on now, good luck for Monday we may be cycle buddies I get scanned on Monday to see if I have any follies and what size, I started my injection on Monday.  What hospital are you at?

Dobbie glad to see you have moved over.

Big hello to everyone, I so missed this site.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi there Katrina

God I'm so glad someone is speaking to me 

I'm at Monklands which one are you at? I also started jabbin on Monday, YEY a cycle buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for your kind wishes and  to you too for Monday.
Here is a wee follie dance for you.....
     

Luv Sweetpea x
[br]: 2/08/06, 20:03Hiya Dobbie welcome to the gang!


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ladies!!!! 

Hope you are all doing OK, sorry i haven't been around much we are just in the middle of moving house and then when i came to log on the site was down... but i have finally made it on to say a big HI and make sure you are all doing OK!!

I will catch up over the next few days when i get chance to get on the computer.

All is well here, i have a definite bump now and felt the baby move on Saturday, i was crying hysterically laid in bed, my poor boyfriend wondered what was wrong!! It was overwhelming, cant wait until you all experience it. 

Anyway, will try catch up soon, love to you all, hope to see some BFP soon!!

Britta xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Sweetpea welcome back honey, good to have you back, and even better that you can finally start your tx again...   for your scan on Monday

Britta - hello hun, wow that almost brought a tear to my eye - must be an amazing feeling to feel your baby...    

Katrina -   for your scan on Monday hun

Julia - so sorry you cant go ahead with your tx, I know how frustrating that can be - I have had a couple cancelled due to the cons being on hols or bank holidays.. Are you going to take an ovualtion test and did you still take the course of the clomid.. lets hope plenty of   does the trick..

Hope everyone else is OK

Pri..xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Good morning FF folks, isn't it cold!!  

Sweet Pea - glad to have you back. I know exactly how you feel about needing a break from FF for a while as I needed some time out too. I'm glad you're able to start your next round of tx now and I wish you all the luck in the world!  

Julia - sorry things have been postponed. Hope things will come round soon for you.  

Britta - glad things are going so well for you, hun!

Dobbie - hi and welcome! Hope tx goes swimmingly for you!  

Lilly - thanks for replying to my question. I guess I'll just have to wait and see but that is the problem I have with all this tx and ttc. I want answers!!!!   KNow how you feel about the prospect of a BFN being worse than the tx itself.

Linzi - good luck with the stimms!  

Tracey - looks like I didn't get a chance to wish you a happy holiday before you went   . Hope you're having a good time!

Pri - thanks for the response. I think you may be right about long / short protocol. I just hate the thought of having to wait a whole month because of bad timing but I guess I've been ttc for nearly 3 years now so should be used to the waiting by now   

On a "me moan" note my best friend has just announced she's pregnant again. Don't you hate the fact that you can't be 100% happy for someone you love because of what's going on in your life? What would I do without you lot  

Hi to Katrina, Kizzy, Misky, Sam, Corrina, Cathy and anyone I've missed. Anyone got any funny stories? I am Mrs Boring of Boringshire at the moment....  

Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

HUGE thanx for all my  wishes. They mean a lot  

Hiya to all the girls Katrina,Pri,Tracey,Jem,Cathy,Sam,Britta,Liz,Corrina,Claire,Kizzy,Jo,Misky,Kitty,Linzi,
Dobbie,Lilly,Luna,Lizzie and Vickielou (and anyone else I've rudely missed x)

I hope you are all well.

Luv and   to all
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Dobbie - Hello and good luck 

Coxy -  to your naughty cons going away. 

Sweet Pea - I think we all get down and need a break from time to time so don't feel bad for not being around for a while.
It is great news that you are back, able to go ahead with tx and feeling good about it. Good luck 
(I am also off for a scan on Monday)

Katrinar - Hi, I also started mend on Monday and am due for a scan on Monday  

Britta - OMG the pup in your pic is soooooooo cute! Is it yours?  

KittyH - I am the same as you, I want to know all of the answers and NOW! I think the dos's concider hiding from me some times when I get going with my questions!  

Linzi32 -  How are you doing?

Girls, Like I have already said, I started meds on Monday just gone, I have been in for scan today and nothing is happening with follies yet. (lining has thickened a little and bloods have gone up a little) I know it is early to panic but how soon did you start to grow dominant follies?
To the girls timed about the same as me this cycle, How are you all getting on with regards to follies?


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls

lilly2K3 - how are you keeping? I have been stimming since Tuesday and have a scan on Monday. Hoping everything will go ok for you.   As regards the follies I am slightly worried about overstimulation this month. I have a niggly feeling in abdoman and since I had a break before this cycle I think I may be taking too many drugs - never mind will find out on Monday!  for the scan as I won't be back on before you go.

Kitty - hope you are feeling a bit better. I know exactly how you feel about hearing people you know are pregnant. I feel really happy for them but sometimes it feels unfair that we have been actively trying for so long(3 years) and in that time almost everyone I know has gone on to have 1 or even 2 babies. I know it sounds like I am not happy for them I really really am  - they are very dear friends and family - it just that sometimes you want to know when it will be your turn!!

Sweetpea -  how are you doing? I am also at Monklands and have a scan on Monday. Hope the stimming is going well and here is a wee follie dance for you   

Katrina - how are you doing on the stimming?  
Pri, Dobbie, Coxy & Britta  - thinking of you girls 

Anyway better go - I am going to London for the weekend to visit a friend and do lots of shopping etc - and I still have not packed so good luck to everyone especially those I forgot to mention.

Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, lilly2k3 I dont know yet how follies are doing, but I do feel something going on in there, getting alot of shooting pains.

linzi32 stimming feels different this month this is the 4th time to simm and I am feelin queezy not all the time mostly during the day but other than that I a fine honey thanks for asking.  Hope you have a great time in london and buy yourself some nice things.

Sweetpea and lilly2k3 great to have people   at the same time.

Thank god its friday tomorrow been a long week as just back from 8 weeks off sick and I have DH neice and newphew staying tomorrow night 11 and 9 year olds the the 9 year old newphew is hyper (wish me luck)

Hope you all have a fab weekend and thanks for the   wishes.

Katrina


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Lovelies 

Just wanted to say a big hello and send all you iui ladies lots of       .I have finished my iui attempts and am at last on the waiting list for IVF/ICSI.Luckily I can have one free go but the waiting list is about 9 months long so will probably have one private go-which we can just about afford.So will still be dropping in from time to time to see how everyone's getting on. .

Kitty-did you mention that you had tried a hypnotherapy cd ? What did you think of it ?

Loads of luck and love to everyone.

Elfie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to wish everyone     at what ever stage you are at!

Pri-yes i took the clomid anyway this month as i had to start it on a sunday and didnt find out i couldnt have the scan till the next day.  its day 14 today, last af turned up day 35/36, cant remember now. Feel very very bloated, more than usual, last time i felt this bloated was just before my ivf when i had to find an elasticated waist skirt to wear!!!  

Did think about doing an ovulation test last nite, knew id got some at home, so rushed home, dying for a pee, found a plastic cup, did the deed, although (TMI) my pee was nearly clear (did have 2 litres of water to drink throughout the day), left that in the bathroom and went looking for the test only to realise that i had thrown them out last month thinking i wouldnt need them.  So i tipped the pee away and left some water in the cup to wash it out abit, bit later, dh asked if the cup in the bathroom still contained my pee!  Men!!!

Julia x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks, just a quick reply to Elfie. I think the CD is good actually. It last about 25 minutes and is very relaxing. It's also very focused on positive thinking for conceiving. Just what we all need! You can buy it from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk 
Have a good evening all,
Kitty x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Linzi32 - I am ok chick thank you. Enjoy your trip to London and get yourself something really nice!
Good luck for your scan on Monday 

Katrinar - Good luck with the babysitting 

ELFIE - Wishing you the best of luck moving on to IVF. Why don't you come over to the IUI turned IVF thread. I do the list there so can say we are all friendly and would welcome a new face 

Coxy -  MEN!

KittyH - I agree about hypnotherapy cd's. I used one a few weeks ago and found it helped me to focus on what I am doing with a positive view. (should do it again really)

*   Have a great weekend all *​


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya
Will catch up later hopefully. Just in case...

Congrats Britta - Half way Today!!!

Love Sam xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Dear all

Sorry no time to write personals as am in a bit of a packing frenzy. Leaving tomorrow for two weeks away -10 days in Morocco and then catching up with friends in London. 

I want to hear about some BFPs when I get back.

Love to all

Liz xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz have a fab holiday hope I have caught you before you go.

Katrina


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Katrina - good luck with basting next week and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. L xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

Lilly - Thanx for my goodluck wishes for my scan tomorrow.   to you too here is a wee follie dance for you     

Katrina -   again for tomorrow.    

Linzi - Thanx so much for the wee follie dance and here is one for you     ...   sweetie.  My scan is at the end of the day and I cant wait.  I just know I'm going to have a sh*t day at work tomorrow as well but at least this gives me something to focus on.  When is your scan?

Big hello to all the girls.............

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

         
Go follies go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea good luck to you too honey for your scan tomorrow   .

Katrina


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

*Good luck for tomorrow Sweet Pea and Katrina !!!!*      

Hope you have a great holiday, Liz.

love Kitty x


----------



## joannem (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi

Very new to here and the whole IUI process.
Hubby and I have been trying for 2 years and are just now embarking on the IUI journey.
The thing that frustrates me most is friends (with kids) who tell me it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if we didn't conceive and "wht do you want kids anyway - mine are a hassle".  It just seems to me that they have no appreciateion of the fact that it is really important to us - and sure I know the sky wont fall in if we don't conceive, but it will be one hell of a downer.
Anybody else experience similar?

Joanne


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya joannem and welcome.

Just to let you know I had my scan this morning and I have 6 follies, 1 x 24mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 14mm, 2 x 13mm and 1 x 10mm, if bloods and Cons say yes basting will be Wednesday.

Katrina[br]: 7/08/06, 13:28Basting is deff wednesday, to go for pregnyl injection at 9.45 this evening, 

Need some  this is my 3rd and final go then IVF so hoping this one works.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

Katrina - Thats great, fingers crossed you get the go ahead for wednesday!

I've just come back from my scan and I have 3 mature follies (thanx to all the dances!) 18mm, 21mm, 15mm....so I'm getting basted on Wednesday  

I've to go back to the hospital tonight for my Pregnyl jab.

Linzi - How did you get on chick?   Hope you had a good time in London.

Lilly - How was your scan sweetie?  

Thanx everyone for your good luck wishes and follie dances..they worked!
Geeeeezzzzz I'm soooo excited  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea we seem to be running side by side, what time have you to be basted at?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina I've to be basted at 12.15pm. What about you? By the way thats great your definitely getting basted on Wednesday too. When you said bloods what did you mean? The reason I'm asking is I never got bloods taken or anything?[br]: 7/08/06, 16:41Oh and what hospital are you at?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to go in at 12pm so basting will be at about the same time, I am at the Vale of Leven, if you dont know it, it is near Loch Lomond.  I get bloods taken every time I am at the hospital, today they check my estradol not sure what it all means did ask before but ask so many questions I end up forgetting.

So we will be at the same time honey, how strange is that, are you taking any time off afterwards.?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats great Katrina, we couldn't have done that if we tried  

Yes I know of your hospital.  Thanx for explaining about your bloods, my nose got the better of me there! 

I've got the full day off work so I'm just going to relax and watch a DVD. What are you planning?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

The same, we have to drop DH sample off at 9, so we will go to Morrisons for breakie then back at hospital at 12, then home about 1ish as we only line in Erskine about 20 mins drive and just cabbage watching TV.

Oh well we can think of each other when lying there knowing someone else is having it done at the same time  .

Good luck honey sending you tons of    

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats unbelievable my DH and his sample are to be there at 9 too.....awe they are "sample" buddys!   

Thanx so much for the Good luck and positive thoughts  

I wish you the very best of luck too and loads of  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

That's great news Katrina and Sweet Pea - you've both got some really good follies there! Katrina are they not worried about how many you have? My clinic knew someone who conceived twins with a 1.3mm !   I'm sure it will just give you that extra chance though and fingers crossed this will be the one for you!   

Welcome Joanne, everyone here knows exactly how you feel. It amazes me how many people think that not being able to conceive is not that important. They would soon realise it if they had to go through it themselves! I just try to tell as few people as possible what's going on in my life at the mo and rely on these guys to help me through. Good luck with your treatment   

Hi to everyone,

Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

They said only anything over 17mm is mature, I dont care I am going for it, need all the help I can get, I would love twins.  This is my last chance so in for a penny in for a pound.

Katrina


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well and enjoying this gorgeous weather. Quick update on me:

London was fabby and the weather brilliant. Lots of shopping, chatting with friends, eating and went to a show.
Had a scan today and we have 4 + follies. one at 22mm, and 3 at 14mm and a few smaller ones. They don't think the 14mm ones will grow enough so they are happy to go ahead. Basting on wednesday.

KittyH - I do like the sound of your clinic that had someone with twins on a 13mm. It gives me hope that one might stick!

Katrinar & Sweet pea - looks like we really are cycle buddies   in every sense of the word. DH has to hand in his sample on Wednesday at 9am and I am due in at 12 noon. Only difference is that I get to do the pregnyl injection myself at home tonight. Just need to stay awake until midnight  Do you both have scans booked for Thursday - if so what time? I am not having the luxury of any relaxing time after basting.  I have DD to look after and I had also agreed to look after my 2 year old twin nephews!!!(Clearly agreed before I knew I would be doing this cycle and don't like to let them down at this late stage)

Katrinar - I am like you in that this is our last IUI. so here's hoping we make it this time.   

Sweet pea  - did you say you were at Monklands? I am due in at 12 noon at Monklands so our DH's will no doubt be sitting in the waiting room at the same time to give over their samples  Good luck     that it works this time for you.

Good luck to everyone else who I have missed out.
Bye for now
Linzi32
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Just been for my Pregnyl jab....counting the hours now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kitty thanx for the wee positive thought about 13mm becoming twins!  It gives us hope  

Linzi thats great you have 4 good follies  
Yip looks like we'll be all getting done the same time.  My appointment is the one after yours (I assume) 12.15pm. It can only be a good sign    
I've just come back from the hospital getting my jab - how lucky are you getting to do it at home  
I'm glad you had a brill time in London, just setting you up for your tx.
I wish you the best of luck honey for Wednesday  

Welcome Joanne you have came to the right place sweetie.
 with your tx. 

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all,

I've just seen Joannem's previous post, all sounded a bit familiar...I am also starting IUI process soon and new to FF. Also been trying for 2 years, and I'm also subject to stupid comments! Like..."all you need to do is relax and stop trying"!!?! People are odd aren't they? Trouble I have is that its all too easy to be judgemental towards friends and family, and their parenting capabilities or lack of! 

Joanne have you had an HSG yet? I'm having it next week, if so how was it?? 

Anyway, good luck to you all on this turbulent journey!


saskia


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

linzi32 sprry honey I missed that you were going for your scan today  , 4 follies thats good.  Theres 3 of us at exactly the same time, so we can keep each other sane and we are all from the Glasgow area and it was a full moon tonight, dont know if that means anything but will cling on to anything which gives me hope  .

saskiab, welcome to the thread you have came to the right place for support and advice, I hate it when people say it will happen for you etc  , they dont know what its like.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck to all you girls basted this week!!!  

I am downregging 18th August for 2 weeks, first scan 1st Sept and start injecting, basting prob around 14th/15th.

3rd time lucky I hope!!   

take care xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning all,

Joannem and saskia b - Welcome and good luck with tx 

Katrina, Sweet Pea and Linzi32 - Well done on those follies and good luck for basting tomorrow 

Kizzymouse - good luck with your tx 

My news is not so good- Still no follies! 
Im not to worried just yet though as this is normal for me.......although I wish they would hurry up  Im acting like a right moody mare and blaming the drugs 
So I am back again Thursday.....HELP......Need a follie dance!


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wanted to wish Katrina, SweetPea and Linzi good luck for Wednesday               - I'm holding thumbs for you  

Lilly - follie dance for you                 

Lots of   to you all.

Cathy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sweetpea, katrina and Linzi - cant believe all three of you are in at the same time tomorrow and two at the same hospital - what are the chances of that   
Well just wanted to wish all of you the very best of luck for tomorrow  
  

Lilly - Here's a little follie dance for you
        

Joannem and Saskia - Welcome to the thread and good luck with your tx, I think we can all realte to you here... my aunt said to me yesterday when I was explaining the IVF procedure to her yesterday - 'wouldnt it be easier to adopt' - well yeah, but it would also be nice to have our own.. It's ok for her-she has two beautiful little children, one who is my godson

Hope everyone else is ok, Im just waiting patiently for my AF to arrive - should be today if its on time.. then looking forward to Day 21 so I can start down regging for my IVF

Pri..xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support, for tomorrow, good luck Sweetpea and linzi.

Kizzy good luck with your next cycle honey.

Pri good luck with the d/r and IVF.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

HUGE THANKYOU for all the good luck wishes..it really means a lot  

Linzi and Katrina once again   for tomorrow  
I'll probably bump into you tomorrow Linzi  

Lilly here is what you need chick    
I hope they turn up soon  

Kizzy   with your dr when it comes  

Hi Cathy good to hear from you and ta for the positive wishes. Hope you are well x

Pri Hiya chick! My fingers are crossed for you for af to arrive and best of luck with your dr when you start x

Welcome Saskia   
I know its hard but try and not listen to what others have to say if its not constructive.  Until they have experienced what its like not to conceive easily they really cannot know what its like.  We have avoided this I think by not telling anybody, we dont get the insensitive comments or the constant questions of whats happening, and we feel a lot better for it.  The only down side to not telling anyone is that people are always asking if we are not thinking of starting a family yet?  I really wish they wouldn't do that!!!  We just sort of fob them off by saying "when we are supposed to have one we'll have one!"  and this shuts them up for a while    
Anyway what I'm trying to say (babbling on a bit now  ) is that there is ALWAYS someone here who knows what you are going through and have probably experienced the same hurdles.....
Good luck chick with all your tx  

Big HIYA to all the other girls and hope you are all well

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

again everyone.

It was soooo nice to see all your welcome messages, thankyou so much I feel like I've found a new family!!! 

Sweetpea- thanks for your message of support. You are absolutely right we have to stop listening to the silly comments by people who just don't get it!! 
No-one knows what this feels like unless they go through it too. 

Pri- Bizarre comment from your aunt. I'm sure that adoption is not "EASY" anyway. Its almost quite amusing hearing what comments are said to us people TTC. Maybe we should keep a log of them and see which one is most ridiculous?? Hope your AF arrives soon so you can crack on 

Lilly- Wishing you all the best and lots of positive vibes coming your way. You can be the recipient of my 1st ever follie dance!! Here it is....

         

I REALLY hope that helps. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Katrinar- sending you lots of       thoughts!

Will update you all soon with my plans....

Bye for now people

Saskia xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks saskia for your   thoughts honey, sending you some bubbles.

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


sorry ive been a bit awol for a while.


katrina - very best of luck honey                                        

linzi - very best of luck sweetie                                         

sweetpea - very best of luck honey                                        

cathy - hope you and baby are well.

big   to everyone.



xdebsx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, I miss the days when this IUI thread was buzzinng, admittedly sometimes a new thread a day was impossible to catch up with, but having made so many threads and recieved the best support in the world, I have decided to get the smaller break off groups to come back here to post, the last thing I want to do is upset anyone, but currently if I was a new member, I wouldn't know where to post, so I have mergered the "Staying positive together thread" and the "Strating injections", who asked to be joined back up, I have also merged the Jazzy, pri,libby, dc & claudia thread as that was a bit too exclusive xx

Hope you will all welcome any of the girls who have not posted here before and enjoy making new friends, wishing you all lots of love and babydust C x[br]: 9/08/06, 08:33When I get chance I will ask some of the girls to write a bit for new members, heading them in the direction of the correct threads.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Candy 
I promised to post once i'd given birth. 

To IUI girls 
I used to frequent this thread late 2005 and eventually moved on to ICSI. Keep the faith - i didn't manage to get pregnant with 2 IUI's but got lucky on my first ICSI. I remember being devastated after my IUI's but the next step worked. 

Love Fran (Eva04)


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there ladies,
I normally have a little read of most of the threads but mainly post on the donor one but was wondering if you would mind if I joined you too?  I am currently waiting to get started on 2nd medicated IUI (first time adandoned as I had too many follies). Well thats about it really, will try and catch up on where you all are at the mo....
By the way Fran, your baby is absolutley gorgeous, you must be so so proud - congratulations!
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya 

Helly - there's quite a few of us who post on the donor and IUI threads so welcome. You might get a bit of deja vu if you read similar posts!

Katrina, Linzi and Sweetpea -Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well.             

Debs and Cathy - Hope you and your bumps are doing well.

Lilly - Hope this works 
         

Best of luck to everyone else

Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fran what wonderful news congrats, the idea of merging has been scrapped all thread will be left as is, to keep everyone happy, but please if you do read this, do post here too Cx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just want thank everyone, basting went well today better than the other 2.

Sweetpea and linzi, how did you's get on, did you see each other at the hospital.  When are you both testing?

Hello to everyone else.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

Thanx to Debs and Cathy for the good luck wishes for my basting and  

Cathy how are you and that wee double bump doing?  

Lilly any joy with those follies yet?    

Pri any sign of af yet?  

Katrina I'm glad your basting went well   
When do you go for your scan? 
I wish you loads of   during your  and here is some  

Linzi how did you get on with basting today?      

Got mine done and I've been a couch potato all day since!  
I've snuggled under my tartan blanket with a wee hot water bottle, had a little doze and watched a DVD.
Just to go for a scan tomorrow to make sure I've ovulated. The nurse said she would give me my test date tomorrow.
I'M NOW OFFICIALLY ON THE   and sending myself some  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

P.s. Big thankyou to the lovely person who blew me a wee bubble!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope the basting went well today girls 

I don't have long as I have a bath running as i type!

Just wanted to see news and say thanks for the follie dances.
Im in for another scan tomorrow morning so will let you all know how i get on


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quickie to say Sweet Pea - glad things went well today.   for the  .
Hope Katrina and Linzi got on OK too!   

Love Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Lilly -   with your scan tomorrow
    

Kitty - Thanx chick for my good luck wishes    I hope you are well!

Speak to you all tomorrow  
Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

lilly2k3 sending you a follie dance too      

Sweetpea, I dont go for a scan thats me all on my own now, apart from the lovelly pessaries every night.

Kitty everything went well honey.

Helly welcome honey your more than welcome to join us the more the merrier.

Katrina


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just wondering if i can join you?!

I have started my 2nd IUI and surprisingly enough it has been a lot easier this time round.

I am going for a tracking scan this morning to see if anything is happening, if not they'll be increasing my dose (puregon)  I was hoping to have the basting done before i went away on holiday, but its not looking likely now.    But its not too far to come back! 

Lots of     to everyone!

Ellie x x


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I have tried to keep up to date but lost it a bit when the site went down!! 

Millers - Hope everything is going well.

Pri & Tcardy- How's things going with the IVF I might be joining you soon.   

L8ters - How are you? 

And to everyone else on this thread    hope we see some   this month.

Little update on where I have been... 

1st IUI failed.IUI no 2 also failed I found out for sure yesterday, tears have stopped now but have big puffy eyes to remind me how I felt yesterday. We have 2 more IUI's to go, am starting injections again tomorrow if cons is happy there aren't any follies left over. I suppose I am very lucky that I have been able to do my IUI's month after month. I really hope we can start again tomorrow, if we can't we will miss 2 months because we are going on holiday in Sept. 

For anyone new to IUI my syptoms both times were very different, 1st time I felt bloated, sick, sore boobs, this time not a single twinge pain or anything, basting did hurt a little (full blader is the way forward). 

For anyone not feeling positive, I have a friend who has PCOS & Endo (quite bad) and she managed to get preggers on her 1st IUI and shes 34!!!! Twins too.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girlies!!!!!!! 

Welcome to Ellie  
I wish you the best of luck this 2nd time round with your tx. 
Here is a wee follie dance for you    
Whatever happens sweetie enjoy your holiday  

Hiya Bubba - Thats a shame your 2nd go didn't work out. Although its really hard, try and keep your wee chin up! Sending you loads of   Thanks for the info on your friend...any news like that keep us all upbeat and gives us hope  

Katrina - How are you "the day after"??!!  

Linzi - How are you chick? I hope your basting went ok?    

Big hello to everyone else. I hope you are all well  

I got my follow up scan today and one of my follies have ovulated.  The nurse said the other 2 might still so me and my DH have to maka sum luuuv tonight   just to increase our chances!    
She gave me my "due date" which is the 21st (2 weeks from HCG jab) and if nothing appears on the 25th then to phone the clinic for a pg test         

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

everyone 

How are my    Katrinar & Sweetpea doing?      for the 2ww and     

Katrinar - Can I ask you why they give you pessaries? I have never had them in any of my cycles. just wondered if getting them would have made a difference?

Sweetpea - Had my scan today and I have ovulated the big follie(so they think!) but I now have 3 other follies at 1.8/1.9 & 1.7 (i think that is the correct sizes). So looks like we will be  having  also. Don't know if they will ovuulate since I had the injection on Monday night and they have grow since but you never know. 

Lilly2K3 how are you getting on with the stimming? Hope it is going well and that you will be basting soon. Here is a wee follie dance for you.       


Anyway   to everyone else and    .

Sorry for the limited personals but I have my 2 nephews again tommorrow and have only just finished tidying up from the last visit!!! I forgot how busy 2 year olds can be.

 to everyone
bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Katrina - Thanks for the welcome.  Glad basting went well - when are you testing?       

Sweetpea -       for the 21st - hope the 2ww doesnt send you too     ?  Its gr8 news that you've ovulated.  Hope you had a nice night    

Ellie - Glad that your 2nd IUI was easier than the last - good luck   and enjoy your hols.

Bubba - Sorry to hear of your BFN.  Hope that your consultation goes well today and that you are back cycling as we speak  

Kizzymouse - Hiya there, not sure if you remember me but we "met" early this year.  Great to see that your cycling again. - Look forward to speaking to you soon.

Hi to everyone else
Love 
Helly
xx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,

Good luck Sweetpea and thanks 

Linzi32 - I have pessaries and they are progesterone and I take them from the day after basting till I either get a  or  but I believe they can delay  too. My first cycle I was told to stop taking them when I got 2 -ve tests and the 2nd time I didn't stop till I starting spotting, I think if you get a  you will be asked to carry on taking them for a bit. But of course all of us are different some people have them some don't. This is something I found on the web which kinda explains why we need it. Progesterone is a female sex hormone, which is essential for the function of the reproductive system. It is produced by the corpus luteum in the ovaries during the second half of the menstrual cycle and by the placenta during pregnancy. - I would ask your cons/dr why you haven't been given them, I am sure there is a reason. And nothing to worry about.

Helly - Thanks, went in at 7.40am today half asleep. Had my scan and apparently everything is ok for us to start 3rd consecutive IUI and just in time for our . Bit worried though because there were 3 follicles left over from the last cycle all the size of small plums which the cons is now calling cysts, he says where I have started  I have also been bleeding into one of them (sorry if tmi), he said it's fine don't worry but how can that be fine??!!!

x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Linzi, Katrina and Sweetpea - glad basting went well and hope ur all doing well on your  
 to all 3 of you      

Helly -   and welcome - hope you get to start your tx soon

bubba - Good to see you back and Im sorry your 2nd IUI failed, lets hope this one works and you dont join Tracey and I on the IVF

Ellie -   and welcome to you too hun = How was your scan ?

Fran -   on your beautiful baby 

Also a big hello to Katrina, Kitty, Sam, Debs, Cathy, Saskia and anyone else I may have rudely missed

Btw AF arrived for me yesterday - so called the clinic and tx starts on 31st August  
Im travelling to Singapore and Hong Kong for work on Sunday so will be in touch again as soon as I can from there

Pri...xx

PS  Did anyone hear about the woman who died during IVF tx - EC at Leicester infirmary??  Sorry to scare anyone but it definitely threw me back


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Pri,

Yeah I read about that can't believe it. Don't be scared hun I am sure it is very rare. Wasn't it a blood vessel that they burst!? (I don't like thinking about things like this)Good luck for your IVF, I am glad   arrived, it is sometimes really welcome.
x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello all,
Glad everyone is now successfully baseted and on the   . It's funny because I suppose I'm also on my  in a natural cycle but just haven't thought of it like that as I'm not having any tx. You still get wound up though don't you 'just in case' althought it would be a small miracle if it happened naturally I think.

Pri -  I read that story too and took a big gulp     My IVF appointment is on Wednesday. Makes me think I should ask a few questions on risks (although I don't think it will stop me from going through with things). Hope you have a good trip to Singapore and Hong Kong. Also glad your treatment is due to start soon!  

Linzi - I only got the pessaries on my 4th IUI because I asked for them as I'd had a couple of earlier than usual AFs. Some clinics don't hand them out if they think your progesterone levels are OK.

Welcome to Ellie - good luck with this cycle, hun  

Hi to Sweet Pea, Bubba, Katrina, Tracey, Helly, Kizzy, Lilly, Saskia, Sam, Britta and anyone I've rudely missed.

Have a good weekend!
Kitty x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Sorry i didnt get chance to update on my scan yesterday, i've been going   trying to get everything sorted for holiday tomorrow!!!

Well yesterday they think they saw a follicle on my right ovary... which makes a change as for the past 3 tracking cycles leftie has been doing all the work!  So she wants me to go back tomorrow before i go away to see if it has grown?! if not we'll up the dose!!

I was desparately hoping it would be done before we went away, but atleast we are only going to Flamborough (nr Brid) so not too far!!!

Thank you for welcoming me and i will up date you when i get back!

Good luck to everyone...  loads and loads of     coming your way!!

E x x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Morning ladies, hope you are all OK, 
Nice to see a few of you on the 2ww together its great having support from fellow cyclers!! Hope to see some BFP!!         

Kitty Good Luck for your IVF appt on Wednesday doll, hope it goes well.
I have my scan on Wednesday, it was supposed to be Friday but they phoned and cancelled while we were on our way... just our luck, was a bit disappointed but Wednesday will soon be here.

Cathy, Deb and Sam... How are those fat bellies coming on?

We move into our new house on Monday and i wont be getting connected back up to the internet but i will still check in with you guys when i visit my mums!

Talk to you all soon, Lots of Love, luck and fairy dust on its way to all you lovely ladies, Good Luck whatever stage you are at xxx

Britta xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hiya, 

Bubba - Glad you can cycle straight away.  Sorry I can't help with the cyst thing as I haven't experienced it.  I'm sure someone will be able to give you some advice  

Pri - Hello and thanks for the welcome.     for the 31st!  Hope you have a good trip. Singapore is one of the places I would really love to visit - dh and I are thinking about going for my 30th birthday (2 years time!).  I read about the lady who died during EC - the first thing I thought of was the ladies on here - my heart really goes out to her family it's so sad.

Ellie D - Hope todays scan went well - have a lovely holiday  

Britta - Hope the house move goes smoothly  

Hello to KittyH, Sam, Candy, Katrinar, Sweet Pea, Lily2k3, Linzi32 and to anyone else who Ive missed.  Have a lovely weekend  

Helly
xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Again

Just a quicky, Scan went well, nice juicy follie waiting!!! 

Doing an Ov test tomorrow if positive then coming back for basting on monday then will be in the wonderful 2ww, need to take pregnyl tomorrow night.  If negative will be basting tues....

So i only need to come back once whilst i'm on hols... so that's good news.  Then DH can stop moaning and have a pint or 2!!! whilst we're away!!!

Anyway must dash, setting off shortly!

I'll be back next weekend... so hope to see some more BFP!!!

Good Luck to everyone!

E  x xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Girls,

.  Good luck to evryone in thier 2ww.  

Sweet Pea,  how was your basting?

I finally had my first baste yesterday.  I had 1 20mm follie,  I did the trigger on thurs night and was basted fri at 12.00.  DH fellas were washed down to 7million.  He does normally have problems,  so I don't know if this is good or bad that that they got 7mill of the best.  My doctor didn't comment,  he just said "all you need is one to the job".  I know that!!.

Anyone else got similar probs with their DH/DP?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls   
Hope you are all having a nice weekend!

Linzi - Great to hear from you! I'm really glad your basting went well and you have ovulated   I wish you loads of luck for your   (When is your due date? mine is the 21st and if nothing appears by the 25th then to pnone and arrange a pg test.  I think I'll do a test myself on the 25th as well    
I read you asking Britta about the pessaries? I haven't been given them either so maybe the hospital dont opt for them? Anyway take care sweetie and here is some baby dust for you  

Katrina - How are you chick?   

Britta - Thanks a bunch for the baby dust     with your scan on Wednesday and also   for your house move! I hope you and your wee bump are both well x

Lilly - Any follies yet    

Pri - Thanks for the good luck wishes   I'm glad af arrived.  Loads of luck starting your IVF tx on the 31st      I hope you are enjoying you work holiday?  I didn't hear about that woman that lost her life during IVF tx...OMG! Thats a real shame.  You'll be ok sweetie, try not to think too much about it.

Helly - Thanks for your positive thoughts. I feel great so far!!!!!!!!!  

Kitty -   with your own    

Ellie - Thats great news on your follie     with your basting on Tuesday      Enjoy your hols  

Bubba -   with this round of tx    
Try not to worry too much about the cysts I'm sure if it was a concern they wouldn't be continuing with your tx.  Here is a wee  for you.

Maybe - Thanks sweetie my basting went well    Thats great your basting went well    I wish you loads of   for your 

BIG HIYA to all the other girlies! I hope you are all well ...Saskia,Kizzy,Cathy,Deb,Sam,Tracey,Liz,Corrina (and anyone else I may have missed x)

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope everyone is having good weekends even though it's nearly over! I've spent the whole two days painting kitchen cupboards and am well and truly frazzled. DH is in a huff as he's been stripping wallpaper and it's been coming off in pieces the size of postage stamps.  
  hope all you 2wwers are keeping nice and relaxed!
Kitty x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a quick hello girls.  Hope you are all well and had a good weekend  

Quick question while I'm on....did anyone have sore nipples (tmi!!!) during their 2ww?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

sorry I havent been on much so dont really know whats going on!!
Katrina I believe you are on 2WW honey, good luck from a past cycle bud!!   

I start downregging this Friday...nasty zolodex injection eeek!  

This time I have decided to do nothing different from normal, except I have been taking folic acid, if its meant to happen it will, and no amount of brazil nuts will change that!!!  

Only going to take basting day off and day after and thats it.

Got bigger things to worry about...like we're selling our house!! Arrgghhh!!

Will start up my diary again in 2WW. Really looking forward to that...not!

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Kizzy

I wish you loads of   with your downregging from Friday   and of course with your tx    

You know what they say... new house, ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
(dont want to say it and jinks it   )
I hope it works for you  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

sunny^ what a lovelly day today, 

Kizzy good luck with down regging honey, looking forward to reading your diary, you are so good at it. Good luck selling your house.

Sweetpea, my (.)(.) are killing me, think it is the HCG or pessaries, but I know you are not on the pessaries, I had them sore the last 2 cycles also, but this time, I feel more sicky and getting some stomach cramps but nothing too sore to worry about, and I saw another shooting star on Saturday night, and no I dont walk about with my nose in the air  , I was over at my brothers and we sat out the back and I watch while others drank and I didnt and had to make up an excuse why I wasnt.

Kitty hows the decorating coming on sweetie.

Good luck to those on 2ww or about to start tx.


Katrina xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Katrina

Thank goodness you said your boobies are sore too, although its more my nipples!
I'm TRYING not to think to much that this is a good sign just incase its not    
I've not had any major pains or anything just wee niggles really, but you know that way that I'm thinking rationally and saying to myself maybe I'm MORE aware of these niggles because I know (hope!) something should be going on
Its all very headspinning   

You'll never believe what we saw yesterday on the motorway coming back home from Glasgow.......................
a car overtook us and pulled in in front with the registration **** BFP 
My DH noticed it and shouted look,look,look....I let out a scream, I canny believe it!
     that this is a good sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Luv and 
Sweetpea xxx

  
                             
[br]: 14/08/06, 19:33Huge THANKYOU to the lovely person who blew me a wee bubble 

Here is one right back at ya


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello Girlies!

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, I have been lurking around in other places.

I do pop in once in a while to see how you are all doing, and this time I thought I'd say hi.

Kizzy good luck     with your next tx, I am looking forward to your 2ww diary - I know it will make me giggle!

Katrina & Sweet Pea       for your 2ww girls. I have fingers and toes crossed for you both!

Hi Kitty! I hope your well.

 Britta. I hope you and your bump are well. x

 everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everyone 

Sorry I haven't written back for a while I have been busy at work  . Today I have been for my HSG which was normal, but when I went to the clinic to give them results they said I need to wait til next cycle to start first IUI. I know this is usual but blimey it feels like ages..... Anyway, now I am just waiting for AF and then will book in for scan/tx. 

I can't wait I am so excited.  

After hearing that terrible story in the news I did think that all those about to have EC must be feeling really scared   but I think its important to keep it in perspective. Its one case and the press often reports wrongly anyway. Who knows what the real truth is?

Its funny hearing all the sore boob comparisons, you won't find such frank discussion on any other website eh? Except maybe dodgy ones.... 

Katrina- the shooting stars can only be a good sign I reckon  Good luck and    to you!

Sweetpea- Weird I know but I saw a BFN car reg today on way home from hospital...then I see your post!!! How bizarre. Luckily I am not on 2WW or I would go  

Kizzymouse- Wow you are brave taking on a change of house at such a perilous time...Don't let it stress you out and stay chilled  

Wow there are so many people to mention, hello to HellyS, Kitty,maybe, EllieD, Britta, Bubba, Linzi and Pri!! Hope I haven't forgot anyone lets have an online group 

Good luck everyone especially those on the 2ww                

I will be back soon, loads of bubbles to you all from me and a bit of   for good measure!!

Saskia  xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sakia hi honey, glad HSG went well and its all clear, good luck with tx.

Sweetpea, it is more my nipples, altho boobies are more fuller.  Made me   when you said about the car reg, we look at all twinges and any good signs.  I am trying to stay calm but my mum is going into hospital tomorrow for an ear operation and I worry alot about her, she has thrombosis and I nearly lost her 4 years ago, I asked the hospital about that as I heard alot of people taking heparin, but they said they dont test me for blood problems   strange if it is not helping me and they have done all this tx.

Also DH made me buy a plant we seen in B&Q on Saturday it was a **** and its name is Katrina, spelt the same way as mine, which is more unusual, he says thats baby Katrina.  

Katina


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls 

Sorry not to have been around much the last few days but I have not been feeling too well. Apart from the sore boobs(yes Sweetpea & Katrinar I have them too and I think it must be the HCG as I never used to get sore boobs!) I have been getting really bad abdominal and back pain. I think my late developing follies may still be growing!!!  

Bubba - good luck for the 3rd IUI   

Pri - good luck for the 31/8 for starting IVF. Hope it all goes well.  

Tracey - when do you start IVF?

Kitty - Thanks for the info on pessaries and good luck for your natural 2ww. There are many examples of ladies on here who have fallen pregnant in between treatments.    

Ellie D - how did the basting go? Hope you had a good holiday.

Britta - how is the house move going?

Lilly - have not hear from you in a while . Hope the follies are growing big and that you get basted soon.    and another follie dance for you     


Sweetpea - I am sure that the BFP reg is a good sign. How are you finding the 2ww.

Kizzymouse - good luck for the downregging and moving house

Katrinar - hope your mum's operation goes well. here is some     for you both.

Hi to the rest  - Helly s, magpie & saskia b and anyone else I have missed out. 

to all the 2ww's

          
      
           
        

 to all

Linzi32
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi All,
HAvent posted in ages, 
been up to my eyes in junk in the kids rooms   SCARY STUFF!!

Still awaiting september when we start our final cycle of tx. However I have done some calculations and if the witch arrives on time then its going to have to be put off for yet another month, as kids will still be off school  . in some ways im glad it might be put of longer, as its the last one until we can go private (probably wont be for many moons) so it gives me longer to have that glimmer of hope! 

anyway sorry there are no personals, I cant keep up at the moment. all the best to everyone on their 2ww, hope to see some BFPs soon.

lots of love Corrina xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

girls

Liz - GREAT to hear from you sweetie! I hope you are well 
Thanks for your  thoughts and I hope your fingers dont get to sore keeping them crossed for us 

Saskia - I really hope af comes soon for you.  with your tx when it does  Ta much for your good luck wishes and positive thoughts 

Katrina - Yes my boobies are muuuuch fuller as well... the joys   
I wish you and your mum the very best of luck for her op. You know where we are if you need to get your worries out    

Linzi - Hiya sweetie good to hear from you and thats a shame you have been unwell (although glad you have the same (.)(.) symptoms!!!) I hope you feel better soon   
I've felt fine so far.. apart from boobies full, sore nipples, wee niggles in tummy, feeling bloated a wee bit, and also a wee bit irritable. But not feeling unwell or anything. Ta for asking doll 

Corrina - Long time no speak   It good to hear from you and I hope you are well.  with you next round of tx...I hope it works for you this time 

BIG HELLO to all the rest of the gang!!!!!!! and I hope you are all fit and well

Luv and 
Sweetpea xxx

     
                                     
                 
              
     
[br]: 15/08/06, 18:15Big THANKYOU to the 3 lurvlies who blew me some bubbles 
   and    right back at all of you


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello all,

Just a quickie to say Good Luck to all those 2ww'ers       Hope you are all keeping ok and not going too   

Hope that   arrives for everyone who is waiting for it to get started       

I went to clinic yesterday and unfortunately cant go ahead this time as my natural cycle has "kicked in" so I have to wait for next AF to arrive - never mind tho, gives me more time to get fit and healthy!!

Off out on my bike now - bbbbbyyyyyyyyeeeeeee
Helly
xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello ladies, my mum is doing fine she got out today thanks to all who sent  .

Helly sorry you cant go ahead this time honey hope you enjoy your freedom on your bike, good luck for next cycle  .

Linzi hope you are feeling better soon   .

Sweetpea how are you honey, I had a strange feeling today went all hot and dizzy and have a very dry mouth since, hope its a positive sign, trying not to think about things to much as its only cd 7/8 since basting.

Carrie  , hope you are well.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Helllllloooooo Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKYOU all so much for my bubbles....I now have 22... yippee  
To those 12 here is a huge   

Katrina - I'm so glad your mum is good, thats great news  
Ahh now that you mention it, I had a very dry mouth today   I was in M+S and had to ask the guy who worked there where their bottles of water were because I couldn't find them and my mouth was sooooo dry I had to swallow about 3 times before I could ask him   I never at the time thought anything about it but now............................    
Anyway honey I hope your not feeling too flushed and feel a bit better now x

Helly - Awe thats a shame you have to wait and cant get started again right away    Never mind it gives you some YOU time  

Hope everyone else is doing good  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey girls,

How are you all? Just wanted to say that I have my fingers crossed for you Katrina and Sweetpea. When is test day??            

I am excited for you both.

Just wondered if anyone can think of anything to rush along my AF. Any old wives tales or spells i'll give it a whirl.  

Helly i'm glad you said about getting fit and healthy whilst waiting for AF, you have inspired me! I too will get on my bike in the next few weeks... 

Good luck everybody else on the thread 

Saskia


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65255.0.html

May it bring Katrinar and Sweetpea BFP's!!!!   

Saskia - accupuncture can help to bring on AF.... good luck!

H xxxx


----------

